#    "   "
1: 8.3 (8.3.5.1248).     .    .   ,  .   ? :    ""   1  " ".    . : 0;  : 1

----------


## 2007

> . : 0;  : 1


     ?

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

08.04    ,          .

----------

> ?


, .

----------

> 08.04    ,          .


:    ,  ,   .   ,  .   ,       .   ?

----------


## 2007

> ,  ,   .


         ?

----------

:
          "           ( )",   "  ( 1   2  )". 
          "",  08.04.      .      01.01,   ,  ,  ,  ( 20.01),    12 .     , ,    12 ,     .

----------

> ?


,

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> .


    1   2,      12 ? " 1 " - 13  .

----------

> ,


     ?

----------

> ?


  ,       .

----------

** ,        ,   .    -

----------

> ** ,        ,   .    -


 41.01  71.01

----------

> 41.01  71.01


 . ..   ..        41.01?      40    ..

----------

> . ..   ..        41.01?      40    ..


...   ,     ,

----------

> ...   ,     ,


 ...       08.04-71?    - ?

----------


## 2007

> ,     ,


   .
 ,    (  08),   (  41)

----------

> (  08),   (  41)


     40     :Smilie:

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> 40


   .  :Wink:

----------

*ZloiBuhgalter*,   ..       :Smilie:

----------

> ...       08.04-71?    - ?


,   41.01  71.01,           08.04.    ?

----------

> ?


    ..    08.04

----------

> 40


.    40 000,     ?

----------

> ?


 ,             ..

----------

> ..    08.04


, ! ,    ""

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> .    40 000,     ?


1)    .

2)       ,  .

----------

> ,    ""


       ,     ..

----------

> 2)       ,  .

----------

> ,     ..


    .

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> 


..............
 256.  



1.        ,        ,        (     ),            .          12     * 40 000 .*
........................
  .2


..  -     ,           .

----------


## 2007

> .


     41-71?  :Wink:

----------


## gnews

> 


      40 .    .

----------

> ..............
>  256.  
> 
> 
> 
> 1.        ,        ,        (     ),            .          12     * 40 000 .*
> ........................
>   .2
> 
> ...


     ?

----------

> 41-71?


  :Smilie:

----------

> 40 .    .


,      ?

----------

> ?


   ..         ?

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> ?


     . (   ).
 ,           ,       . 2-3   :Wink: 

     (  )      ,       .

       ?

----------

> ..         ?

----------

> . (   ).
>  ,           ,       . 2-3  
> 
>      (  )      ,       .
> 
>        ?


 -?

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> 


 . 
       (   )     .
        01 . 




> -?


  10 (). 
    20  10
 .






        .

----------

> 


   40      ,   ..     ,   ?

----------

> .


 !  :Smilie:  , , 15%.   ?

----------


## 2007

> ?


.    ,   ,      10 .    .     .
    -  .     -   )

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> ?


     .



 !
  "   "       (   ).
      "  "        .
            (    ,  ,       ,     "  "),    "  ()"       .         
"   " -         ,            ,   .1 . 346.16  .
       "   ",       ()     ,   .    .      "   "    ,            "        " (   --  ...).
   "   "      . , .
           "      " (!).          .     ,    (-)    ( 4 ).  ,    1 - 2011,      1/4  -  (25%);   2 -,  - 33.33%  - ;   3 -,  50%" ,    4 -,     100% - .
          1- . ()

----------

> 40      ,   ..     ,   ?


     ?  , ,       ,        ,   .

----------

> .


..   ,   100%   ,

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> ?


     .    .

----------


## 2007

> ?


    ,      .
   ,       10 .    40 .

----------

> ?


   ?       ..     40

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> ,


          ,  .

----------

> ,      .
>    ,       10 .    40 .


   ,    40000.   . ,    40 000,    10  ,    40 000,     ?

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> ?


 :yes: 

     .


-------------------------

:
 !
     ,   .
 ,       40 000 .          . 1:   (),  3.0 (3.0.24.11).
   5600 .   .   :
1.         10.09-60.
2.           01-10.09
       ?     ?

:
 !
 2 -    ,   .    40000    . 

:
       1.    . 1.    10-60
2.     20-10     , .
3.        4,        .          1   ? 

:
    ,      .    "  ".

----------

> 


     ?

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> ?


 ( 1 ,   ),    ( ) C,           .

        ,   .

----------


## 2007

> ?


    -?
 ,      .     ,    .    ,  
         ,          1

----------

> ( 1 ,   ),    ( ) C,           .
> 
>         ,   .


   : , ,   .,        ?     10.06-.    .  ?

----------


## ZloiBuhgalter

> .


 :yes:

----------

> 


  :  .20.01,   08.04?

----------

> .20.01,


  ?

----------

> ?

----------

** ,   20 ?

----------

> ** ,   20 ?


, 26 !

----------

** ,    26

----------

> ** ,    26


 ?

----------

44

----------

> 44


!             ?      19.03,    60.01

----------

** ,    ?   ..         ..       .. http://mvf.klerk.ru/hoz/m01.htm http://mvf.klerk.ru/hoz/tov04.htm

----------

> ** ,    ?   ..         ..       .. http://mvf.klerk.ru/hoz/m01.htm http://mvf.klerk.ru/hoz/tov04.htm


,   .      !

----------

.    .     ,

----------

